# OT > Offtopic >  Tuli poikettua Tallinnassa

## antti

Tallinna24-palstalla oli juttu turistien huijaamisesta Tallinnan takseissa ja innostuin vastaamaan tähän juttuun. Toimittaja pyysikin lisätietoja ja tällainen juttu siitä tuli:
http://www.tallinna24.ee/artikkeli/3...-vetaa-turpiin

----------


## luukas79

Noh, aina ulkomailla kannattaa olla sutkoot selvinpäin ja katsoa mihin nousee. Itse suosin Tallinnassa "keltaista kujetusta" - eli TallinkTaksoa, joka on luotettava, mutta hieman kallista (on toi eräs varustamo takana).

Toisaalta ei se joukkoliikennekään ole kovin kallista, päivälippu maksaa "vain" kolme euroa. Jos siis viitsi sen ostaa sataman ärrästä (omistaen sen tallinnan matkakortin, pantti tolle kortille 2 ekeä). Lähimmälle busalle matkaa 200 metriä (vie keskustaan) tai lähimmälle ratikkapysäkille noin 500 metriä.

Lippu voimassa 24h leimauksesta!

----------


## Salomaa

Ajoin Sadamarketista hotelli St Barbaraan. Hinta 12,80 euroa eli laiton ylihinta. Matkan lopussa kuittia pyydettäessä kuljetta sanoi että paperi lopussa. Nyrkkisääntö: jos taksissa ei lue taksiyrityksen nimeä, niin älä mene siihen.

Tai kääntäen : aja ainoastaan Tulikan tai Tallink Takson autoilla

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ajoin Sadamarketista hotelli St Barbaraan. Hinta 12,80 euroa eli laiton ylihinta. Matkan lopussa kuittia pyydettäessä kuljetta sanoi että paperi lopussa. Nyrkkisääntö: jos taksissa ei lue taksiyrityksen nimeä, niin älä mene siihen.
> 
> Tai kääntäen : aja ainoastaan Tulikan tai Tallink Takson autoilla


Kait sitten totesit kuljettajalle että siinä tapauksessa en maksa matkaa? Tallinnassa taksin on annettava asiakkaalle kuitti, muussa tapauksessa matkaa ei tarvitse maksaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Kait sitten totesit kuljettajalle että siinä tapauksessa en maksa matkaa? Tallinnassa taksin on annettava asiakkaalle kuitti, muussa tapauksessa matkaa ei tarvitse maksaa.


Lienee turhaa, ellei sitten ehtinyt ostaa Sadamasta nyrkkirautaa, teleskooppipatukkaa ja kaasusumutinta (joita siellä ainakin ennen aktiivisesti kaupiteltiin suomalaisille), koska takson kuljettajalla on kuitenkin jotain kättä pidempää.

----------


## Salomaa

Juuri näin. Tihkusade oli päällä ja kuljettaja arvioi ylihinnan 12-13 euroa. Eli päätin itse siinä tilanteessa ottaa kalliin taksin. Jälkeenpäin selvitin että matkan laillinen hinta on noin 9 euroa tai alle.  Nyt on hyvä sauma suomessakin keskustella siitä, että mikä sitten on maksimihinta tulevaisuudessa vai tuleeko sellaista laisinkaan. Toivottavasti valvontavastuu ei painotu kuluttajalle, kuten Tallinnassa näyttää nyt olevan.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Juuri näin. Tihkusade oli päällä ja kuljettaja arvioi ylihinnan 12-13 euroa. Eli päätin itse siinä tilanteessa ottaa kalliin taksin. Jälkeenpäin selvitin että matkan laillinen hinta on noin 9 euroa tai alle.  Nyt on hyvä sauma suomessakin keskustella siitä, että mikä sitten on maksimihinta tulevaisuudessa vai tuleeko sellaista laisinkaan. Toivottavasti valvontavastuu ei painotu kuluttajalle, kuten Tallinnassa näyttää nyt olevan.


Viimeksi Tallinnassa käydessä käytin Uberia ja Raadiotaksoa, ensimmäiseksi mainitulla matka teletornilta Viru-hotellille maksoi 5,80, ja jälkimmäisellä matka Piritasta linja-autoasemalle 4,90 (2 aloitusmaksu + 0,4/km). Etenkin Uberia suosittelen sen vuoksi, että sitä on helppo käyttää ja voi olla varma siitä, ettei kuljettaja vedä rahaa välistä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Viimeksi Tallinnassa käydessä käytin Uberia ja Raadiotaksoa, ensimmäiseksi mainitulla matka teletornilta Viru-hotellille maksoi 5,80, ja jälkimmäisellä matka Piritasta linja-autoasemalle 4,90 (2 aloitusmaksu + 0,4/km). Etenkin Uberia suosittelen sen vuoksi, että sitä on helppo käyttää ja voi olla varma siitä, ettei kuljettaja vedä rahaa välistä.


Tallink ja Tulika taksot ovat edullisia ja luotettavia. Mitään muita taksifirmoja ei kannata Tallinnassa käyttää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tallink ja Tulika taksot ovat edullisia ja luotettavia. Mitään muita taksifirmoja ei kannata Tallinnassa käyttää.


Tähän johtopäätöksen minäkin tulin. Jos näiden autoja ei ole näköpiirissä, niin sitten joukkoliikenne tai kävely.

----------


## iiko

> Tallink ja Tulika taksot ovat edullisia ja luotettavia. Mitään muita taksifirmoja ei kannata Tallinnassa käyttää.


Nykyisin Tulikan voi tilata jopa Valopilkku-sovelluksella, joka onkin hyvä idea.

----------


## vaajy

> Nykyisin Tulikan voi tilata jopa Valopilkku-sovelluksella, joka onkin hyvä idea.


Viimeksi kun kävin Tallinnassa, ja se oli joskus 2019 I believe, niin mä hämmästelin aina vain sitä miten paljon viinakuriireja on laivoilla.

Se oli ihmeellistä siksi, että ne juoksi tyyliin laivalta HSL:n täpötäyteen ratikkaan ja minä en edes jäänyt odottamaan seuraavaa, vaan kävelin Kampille vartissa.

En tarkalleen enää muista miten se meni, mutta kaiketi se Paunun EB noukki sieltä satamista joitakin vähän ajan kuluttua, kun olin jo Kampissa odottamassa sitä. Kuski aukaisi sen tavaratilan ja melkein repesin nauruun.

Oli viinaa täynnä, eikä mikään ihme, tulihan koko lasti länsiterminaalista.

Ite en siis juo, enkä kantanut yhden yhtä packia, toki yksi viinipullo meni ja muutama väkevämpi muiden tilauksesta.

Se on minusta aina huvittavaa miten paljon Väinö Paunu Oy:llä oli ennen kaljaa tavaratilassa, ja miten ne kuriirit edes voi olla siellä autossa, kun se kuski pysähtyy ja kysyy oliko tavaroita tilassa?

Ei hän voi mitenkään muistaa kenen laukut on missäkin. No toivottavasti saivat viinansa Tampereella täysimääräisesti.

Nykyään ei tosin paljoa viinaturisteja ole enää näkynyt esim. Tku-Tre tai Hki-Tre-välillä, kaipa ne on Alkon asiakkaita nykyään.

----------

